# Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS +



## selfbuilt (Nov 2, 2011)

*Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS +*

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *







The "Baton" lights are a new series from Olight, featuring a streamlined body design and support for multiple AA-based configurations. How do they compare to other multiple-AA lights? Let us see … 

*Common Manufacturer Specifications:*

CREE XM-L LED
Three adjustable brightness levels with a strobe
Rugged aluminum body with anti-scratching type-III Hard=Anodizing
Orange peel reflector
Mil-spec: MIL-STD-810F
Water resistant to IPX-8 standards
Impact Resistance: 3.9 ft (1.2 m)
Includes: batteries, holster, key ring, and diffuser
*S35 Specs:*

More than 590" (180 m) throw
Uses 3 x AA batteries (Included)
Peak Beam Intensity: 8100
Weight (excluding batteries): 6.1 oz (173 g)
Size (L x D): 5" x 1.41" (128 x 36 mm)
Output (Lumens): Lo: 20, Med: 120, Hi: 380
Run Time (Hours): Lo: 240, Med: 3.5, Hi: 1.5, Strobe: 3 
MSRP: ~$85
*S65 Specs:*

More than 820" (250 m) throw
Uses 6 x AA batteries (Included)
Peak Beam Intensity: 15600
Weight (excluding batteries): 7.7 oz (219 g)
Size (L x D): 7" x 1.41" (180 x 36 mm)
Output (Lumens): Lo: 20, Med: 200, Hi: 700
Run Time (Hours): Lo: 360, Med: 5.3, Hi: 1.3, Strobe: 3
MSRP: ~$110
Packaging and extras are unknown, as I received only the bare lights for review.













From left to right: Duracell AA, Olight S35, Sunwayman M40A, Jetbeam PA40, Olight S65, ITP A6 Polestar, Fenix TK45.

All dimensions are given with no batteries installed:
*Olight S35 3xAA*: Weight 177.3g, Length: 127.7mm, Width (bezel): 38.7mm
*Olight S65 6xAA*: Weight 215.4g, Length: 180mm, Width (bezel): 38.7mm 
*JetBeam PA40 4xAA*: Weight: 184.0g, Length: 183mm, Width: 40.8mm (bezel), 42.1mm (max width)
*ITP A6 6xAA*: Weight: 209.9g, Length: 174mm, Width (bezel) 48.0mm, Width (tailcap) 37.8mm
*Sunwayman M40A 4xAA*: Weight: 247.0g , Length: 145mm, Width 57.0mm (bezel) 
*Fenix TK45 8xAA*: Weight: 307.3g, Length: 202mm, Width (bezel) 50.6mm, Width (tailcap) 44.0

As you can see, the Baton lights are quite petite for their battery configurations. They are smaller than I expected.


















Build is distinctive, with an overall cylindrical shape. Anodizing is glossy black, and there were a few chips on the screw threads on my samples (which are anodized for tail lock-out). Labels are bright white against the black background.

There is no real knurling as such, but Olight uses a series of fine ridges along the bodies of both lights (similar to the Fenix TK45). Lights may be slippery when wet.

Lights can tailstand, and there is a recessed lanyard attach hole on the tail. Lights have a flat stainless steel bezel ring

Lights use an electronic switch, located near the head. The switch appears white, but actually has a red LED underneath that lights up as a low battery warning indicator. oo:






Lights use square-cut screw threads, anodized for lock-out. Threads feel somewhat "gritty" on both models, and there are noticeable nicks in the anodizing on both lights. There was also a minor defect on my S65 - a narrowing of the distance between the last two threads - resulting in increased stiffness when screwing down the tailcap/battery carrier. 






You can see this in the photo above – to the right of the arrow, the thread distance is consistent. But to the left of the arrow, the bottom-most thread runs in closer to the one above it. With extra lube, I found this wasn't too much of a problem (but it was quite stiff upon arrival).

Note also that I don't see o-rings anywhere on the body tube. I presume these are integrated into the tailcap/battery carrier.






















The carriers are mainly plastic, composed of multiple segments screwed together. I presume this design was to facilitate manufacture, as it allows similar parts to be manufactured for both carriers. However, it results in a less sturdy-looking 6xAA carrier (i.e. you can see above how the segments don't line up perfectly on my S65 sample). But it should hold together fine given the screws built-in to each seam.

*User Interface*

The lights use an electronic switch for on/off and mode control. Press and release for constant on. 

Mode switching is controlled by holding down the electronic switch. The lights will cycle between Lo – Med - Hi, in repeating sequence. Simply release the switch to select your desired mode. The light has mode memory – if you turn it off/on, the lights return to your previous level.

There is a "hidden" strobe mode, accessed by double-clicking the switch when on. Double-click again to return to constant on.

Lights use the typical Olight "soft lock-out" - if you hold the switch down from On, after three cycles of output modes, the light turns itself off. It can not be turned back on until you rapidly press the switch three times. This is a soft lock to prevent accidental activation. However, I always recommend you store lights fully locked out at the tailcap when not in use (see Standy current below).

For a more detailed examination of the build and user interface, please see my video overview: :wave:



Video was recorded in 720p, but YouTube defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the 360p icon in the lower right-hand corner, and select the higher 480p to 720p options, or even run full-screen. Sorry for the somewhat choppy video – these were filmed in lower light conditions. 

*PWM/Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM that I can see, at any output level. Either they are using a frequency that is too high for me to detect, or the light is actually current-controlled as claimed.  






Strobe was measured at 9.7 hz on both the S35 and S65. As revealed by the oscilloscope traces, the strobe pattern shows a rapid oscillation at the beginning of the On signal, shown in more detail below.






*Standby drain*

Since the switch is an electronic switch, there needs to be a standby current when the battery carrier is fully connected. Measuring this current is not simple, however, given the negative contact point is buried deep in the tailcap below the carrier. When connecting all contact points as best I am able, my DMM gives me an initial current draw in the high tens of uA (i.e. <100 uA), that quickly drops down over a few seconds and settles at 6.3uA on the S35 and 5.8uA on the S65. Since both lights appear to place the cells in series, that would translate into 36 and 39 years respectively, on a 2000mAh NiMH cell. :thumbsup:

Note I don't have my usual degree of confidence in those numbers, given the the more complicated wiring setup needed. Also, I'm not sure what the outside metal ring on the top of the carrier is doing, if anything. :thinking: There is a plastic ring in the head of the light that blocks access of this metal ring to anything that I can see (although it is possible that contact might still occur with a protruding solder point on the contact plate in the head). I have tried to connect the outside carrier ring to that solder point with no apparent effect - you need to establish negative contact between the terminal at the base of the tailcap and the body of the light for a current to flow.

Although most Olight models (including these lights) come with a "soft lock-out" of the switch (to prevent accidental actiation), you need to lock out the light at the tailcap to actually break the current.

*Low Battery warning*

The low-battery warning flash is integrated under the on/off button, as shown below:










Typically, I only noticed the indicator flashing once the output started to dim (i.e. fell out of regulation).

*Beamshots:*










The S35 and S65 seem to use an identical head. Below the stainless steel bezel ring is a red o-ring, holding the lens in place. The reflectors have a medium orange peel (textured) finish. Both lights use a Cool White XM-L emitter, well centered on my samples. I would expect a fairly smooth, well-balanced beam.

And now, what you have all been waiting for.  I have only done the S35 beamshots below, since the patterns are comparable – only overall output changes. 

All lights are on Sanyo Eneloop NiMH, at the maximum supported number for the given models (3x or 4x). Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































And now for the outdoor shots. In this case, I have used the S65, since greater output is needed at a distance.






(sorry, the PA40 above should say 4xAA, not 8xAA). These beamshots were done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground).

As you can see, the S65 is significantly brighter than the MC-E-based ITP A6 or the JetBeam PA40. Scroll down to my Summary table for some comparison output and throw numbers for all the lights.
_
EDIT: if you are curious about those red lights in the background, see my post #6 below_. 

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

_My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables._






The 3xAA S35 is close in output to the XM-L-based 4xAA lights, and the 6xAA S65 is similar in output to the 3xXP-G-based Fenix TK45 (8xAA). The older ITP A6 (MC-E, 6xAA) is closer in max output to the 4xAA lights.

Throw is relatively good for the Baton lights, in keeping with their relative size and XM-L emitter.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*






The S65 is well suited for either NiMH or Alkalines, at all levels. I was impressed to see the regulation pattern be maintained for so long on Hi on 6x alkaline. Note that there is an intial drop-off in max output over the first few minutes, followed by a long regulated period.

The S35 is able to maintain regulation a lot long on Hi on NiMH compared to alkaline. But overall performance is still reasonable. At Med output levels, you can see NiMH and alkaline typically perform similarly on the S35.

I am happy to report that manufacturer ANSI FL-1 lumen estimates seem quite accurate for both lights. Reported runtimes are actually quite conservative – especially on Med mode, where I got much longer runtime than the specs show. :thumbsup:











Baton-series runtimes are definitely very good for their respective battery and emitter classes. The 3xAA S35 typically performs as well as many 4xAA lights. 

*Potential Issues*

Overall build of the lights is fairly smooth, and grip is relatively low. Lights also roll easily.

I have no idea of final packaging, but I doubt a clip would be included (no obvious attachment point).

Lights use a plastic battery carrier, integrated into the tailcap. Design seems flexible enough, but long-term stability is unknown.

Lights use an electronic switch, and therefore require a stand-by current when fully connected. Current seems low enough to not be a concern (i.e. apparently several decades before the cells would be drained), but I generally recommend you store the light locked-out when not in use.

There were inconsistencies in thread distance on my S65 sample, leading to increased resistance. Threads felt "gritty" on both samples, with obvious nicks in the anodizing.

*Preliminary Observations*

It is nice to see the expansion of the multiple-AA-class of high output lights – a frequently under-served flashlight constituency. 

3xAA and 6xAA are unusual battery multiples, but the performance here suggests you get a lot of bang-for-your-buck on the Olight Baton models. Runtimes handily exceeded manufacturer's specs on both lights, with accurate lumen estimates. :thumbsup: 

Spacing of output modes is good, with three standard output levels and a "hidden" strobe mode. Given the excellent output/runtime efficiency, Olight is clearly using a good-quality constant-current circuit. Regulation is impressive on all battery sources and levels, even on alkalines. 

Build design is distinctive – I don't think I've ever seen such consistently cylindrical bodies (i.e., the Batons are well named ). Despite the name, I wouldn't suggest using these as personal defense weapons - they are much smaller than I expected, and relatively thin-walled. Personally, I would have preferred a few more grip elements, as they are somewhat minimalist in external styling. But I am glad to see tailstanding has been maintained, with a lanyard attachment point.

The location of the control switch near the head will be good for traditional consumers (i.e. standard under-hand grip). The low battery indicator built into the switch is a clever idea, although I typically found it activated fairly late in the lifespan of the cells (i.e. output had already dropped out of regulation). Still, I'm always glad to see warning indicators included as secondary features (i.e. much better than flashing in the main beam).

Despite some thread issues on my samples, the overall builds seem ok – certainly a step up from the earlier ITP A6. However, the lights do use plastic battery carriers, and the bodies feel a lot less substantial than the typical Olight higher-end lines (e.g. M-series lights). :shrug:

That said, performance, beam profile and user interface are all well-designed and well-executed. I could see these lights being popular with traditional consumers (i.e. non-flashaholics, who use only standard alkaline cells ). 

----

Olight S35 and S65 supplied by 4Sevens for review.


----------



## scot (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

I was wondering if you were going to review these lights. A little spendy but they'd still make great gift lights.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Thanks Selfbuilt, great review as always. I was really wanting one of the S65's but purchased a Neutral PA40 while wating for reviews. I think I made the right choice but the side switch would be nice. 
I have been wanting to ask, What are the red lights or reflections in the tree in the beam shot photos?


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Thanks for excellent reveiw. Selfbuilt! :thumbsup:

What whiteoakjoe ask about seems like trimmings on a Christmas tree to me.


----------



## PhatPhil (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Excellent review Selfbuilt 

Pity these don't take 14500 Li-ion batteries as the S35 would be an ideal EDC with mega power


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

I've just updated the review my attempts to measure the standby current. It appears to be in the low uA range, giving you several decades on standard 2000mAh NiMH. 

However, the wiring setup is complicated with the integrated carrier, so I'm not as confident in those measurements as usual. As always, I recommend you store the lights locked out when not in use.



whiteoakjoe said:


> I have been wanting to ask, What are the red lights or reflections in the tree in the beam shot photos?





candle lamp said:


> What whiteoakjoe ask about seems like trimmings on a Christmas tree to me.


Yes, I get a lot questions about those (some find them to look "spooky" - more Halloween-ish. :laughing.

They are actually red aerial warning lights mounted on a series of non-directional radio beacons in the distance. NDBs are used as markers for aviation or marine nagivation (I believe the former in this case, as the Coast Guard runs a series of NDBs a few kms east of this location). In this case, there are seven towers located about 650m away in a clearing. 

As you can tell by the images in the wiki link above, these types of simple beacon towers are typically too thin to see with the naked eye at those distance during the day. Here is my control shot taken in July, when I was scouting the location, where there is no sign of them:






The problem is at night - the top-most red warning lights of the nearest towers extend just over the top of the trees, and so always show up in the photos. But the problem gets a LOT worse at this time of year, when most of the leaves have fallen. Now, almost all of the warning lights along the length of towers shine through. 

Incidentally, you might have noticed another artifact in these pictures.  These three shots were actually taken in sequence, about 1 min apart (in order: S65, A6, PA40). Notice that small white dot in the upper left-hand corner, that seems to be slowly moving down and to the right? 






According to the Google SkyMap app on my Android phone, that's the star Arcturus - the fourth brightest star in the night sky, and brightest star in the northern hemisphere. Good thing I took these photos in the right sequence, or the star would have been zig-zaging the night sky. :laughing: FYI, these shots were taken pointed almost due North.

The joys of nighttime photography! :wave:


----------



## Spirch (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Thanks a lot for this review. I got the S65 about 2-3 weeks ago and let me tell you, I like it. I like the diffuser too. I like to see the runtime since i bought a set of eneloop just for that light. Now I can see that I made a very good choice 

*Don't forget to mention the lock feature*! This is something nice to have since i carry my light in my backbag.


----------



## dannstrait (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Thanks for another great review, Selfbuilt.

Can these lights take lithium AA's? I'd like to get an S35 for my parents as an emergency light, but don't want them leaving alkalines in there that may eventually leak and destroy the carrier. I feel like Eneloops aren't suitable since my parents rarely use a flashlight. Any suggestions?


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



Spirch said:


> I like the diffuser too.


The diffuser looks like a good accessory. I understand that it is included with the light, but I didn't get a set of packaging, so couldn't confirm. I have used similar Olight diffusers before, and find they work well. 



> *Don't forget to mention the lock feature*! This is something nice to have since i carry my light in my backbag.


Ah, I take it you mean the "soft lock-out"? I didn't receive a manual with the lights either, but I see the standard Olight soft lock works. For those of you not familiar: if you hold the switch down, it cycles between modes three times, and then turns itself off. It can not be turned back on until you rapidly press the switch three times. This is a soft lock to prevent accidental activation (I will add it to my review).

Note however that it does not actually lock the light from using a standby current. For that, you need to twist the light off at the tailcap. I recommend you store any light with an electronic switch locked out at the tailcap (although in this case, the current seems nominal and not a concern). 



dannstrait said:


> Can these lights take lithium AA's? I'd like to get an S35 for my parents as an emergency light, but don't want them leaving alkalines in there that may eventually leak and destroy the carrier. I feel like Eneloops aren't suitable since my parents rarely use a flashlight. Any suggestions?


Should be ok, although I haven't tested it. The main issue I've typically found with L91 lithiums is that some lights loose their lowest modes (at least initially, likely due to the slightly higher voltage). Haven't tried them the Baton lights, so can't say - I know some manufacturers recommend against, dunno if that is the case here.

Anyone out there given them a try?


----------



## dthrckt (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Nice review, thanks. I prefer AA alkaline lights, even though I'm somewhat of an enthusiast and own many different batteries (size and chem.). One note, your outdoor shot notes the PA40 with 8xAA. If it used 8, could tailstand and had a side switch/indicator, I'd prefer that light to the s65. The only things keeping me from ordering an s65 is the lack of knurling and clip. IMHO, you can't have too much traction unless its a pocket light. Ok, sharp metal checkering could be too much, but I've never seen a light w/ that anyway...


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 5, 2011)

*pocket rocket*

I was going to ask if you run the crAA 14505, does that turn the S35 into a S65? or does it let the magic smoke out

What would the S65 high output run look like, on alkalines, if you test at 0-5 Celsius versus room temperature 20-25C
The S35 on high, on alkalines, looks disappointing, only 20 minutes before it drops out of regulation (again at room temperature, right?)

Regarding the 'identical-ness' of the heads, did you see if the S65 will work with half the number of cells, via substitution of spacer AA [null cell] where a normal cell goes?


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



dthrckt said:


> One note, your outdoor shot notes the PA40 with 8xAA.


Thanks, I've made a note in the review about the typo. I'll see if I can re-process the pic later.



MichaelW said:


> I was going to ask if you run the crAA 14505, does that turn the S35 into a S65? or does it let the magic smoke out


I imagine it would damage/destroy the circuit, since it was likely never intended to take 3x 3.0V cells. However, it's possible the S65 and S35 use the same circuit, so it could turn the S35 into S65-like outputs, if supported. Hard to know - but I don't intend to take the risk without clarification from the manufacturer. :shrug:



> What would the S65 high output run look like, on alkalines, if you test at 0-5 Celsius versus room temperature 20-25C The S35 on high, on alkalines, looks disappointing, only 20 minutes before it drops out of regulation (again at room temperature, right?)


I don't imagine it would make much of a difference on the S65 (may be worse, as alkalines don't function well at low temperatures). The effect you are seeing above for the S35 is unlikely to be temp-related - rather, the chemistry of alkalines doesn't allow for sustained runtime at high drain levels. The S35 on max is just too much of a load for 3 cells - personally, I'm surprised it last the 20 mins regulated.



> Regarding the 'identical-ness' of the heads, did you see if the S65 will work with half the number of cells, via substitution of spacer AA [null cell] where a normal cell goes?


It may work, if indeed the heads are the same. (would need 3 null spacers, one for each channel pair). However, I don't have 3 null AA spacers to test.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Then you need a contribution for your null-battery fund 

Well maybe 2x 14500 + a null cell for a 'guilt free' pocket rocket S35


----------



## PhatPhil (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



MichaelW said:


> Then you need a contribution for your null-battery fund
> 
> Well maybe 2x 14500 + a null cell for a 'guilt free' pocket rocket S35



Was thinking this too


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Excellent work as usual selfbuilt. Looks like I may be even more of a fan of these lights than you are, but mostly because I love seeing lights targeted at the general user rather than the elite flashaholics. These look like very handy lights that could be really popular with a less enthusiastic crowd.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Excellent work as usual selfbuilt. Looks like I may be even more of a fan of these lights than you are, but mostly because I love seeing lights targeted at the general user rather than the elite flashaholics. These look like very handy lights that could be really popular with a less enthusiastic crowd.


I just read your review, and it's a good write up on the lights - well done. Certainly also appreciate the greater choices with standard batteries for the non-flashaholic community.

I guess I found the lights to be a little more slippery than you did. Stylish design to be sure, but I find even the regular Olight checked patterning provides more grip than these fine ridges do. But that may also have to do with the more evenly cylindrical shape here - variying diameters across the lengths of most lights also help with grip. But certainly no arguing with performance - there's a good quality circuit in there.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Thank you sir, you're too kind.


----------



## Rhaspun (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Thanks for this timely and good review. I had just started looking around for an AA powered light. I wanted something for camping and hiking. This light (S35) seems to fit the bill for me. Smaller size, good enough output and decent enough quality.


----------



## Harry999 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



Rhaspun said:


> Thanks for this timely and good review. I had just started looking around for an AA powered light. I wanted something for camping and hiking. This light (S35) seems to fit the bill for me. Smaller size, good enough output and decent enough quality.



Thought you might want to know that one of the Xmas sets Olight is offering is the Hiker Set - that includes a neutral XM-L with a very nice tint. That would seem to be the perfect camping/hiking light. I certainly like mine.


----------



## edpmis02 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Any idea why you got almost 6 hours on medium when all the published specs indicate 3.5 hours? 
*
S35 Specs:*

Output (Lumens): Lo: 20, Med: 120, Hi: 380
Run Time (Hours): Lo: 240, Med: 3.5, Hi: 1.5, Strobe: 3


----------



## SuLyMaN (Nov 13, 2011)

What would be the advantages of choosing the s35 over a zebra light s51? From what i've read, twice lumens is not twice as bright and a zl will put out 200 lumens vs 380 lumens for s35 and runtimes both nearly the same on high?


----------



## Harry999 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

The S35 has a bigger reflector and so has far more throw that the Zebralight SC51 (which is a great light anyway). Where the S35 in my opinion excels is as a room lighting tool in an emergency. That 20lumen low lasts for 240h and with ceiling bounce provides adequate lighting.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



edpmis02 said:


> Any idea why you got almost 6 hours on medium when all the published specs indicate 3.5 hours?
> *
> S35 Specs:*
> 
> ...


Don't know why their runtimes specs are so low, but the 120 lumen spec seems bang on for my sample.

Note also that ANSI FL-1 uses a more generous (to the manufacturer) standard of time to 10%. On alkalines, I would estimate you get would something more like 7 hours to 10% (although I didn't run it that long).


----------



## regulator (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Nice review again Selfbuilt! I like a lot of things this light has to offer. It seems to have a great size-to-power ratio. The AA battery choice provides many options.

I have been wanting to pick up a relatively powerful light that uses 4 AA cells because of the wide availability and options in the AA format. High quality LSD AA's are easily available at many of the brick and morter stores. There are also some high quality high capacity NiMh cells available also which I have (Sanyo 2500ma cells). And then there is the fabulous Powerex charger.....the list goes on. e

Putting Energizer Lithium cells in this light would be a great option for an emergency light. Runtime should be impressive.

The PA40 is a fantastic light for an AA powered light but the Olight S65 has some advantages in my opinion.

It has 50% more battery capacity in nearly the same size - which is pretty significant.
It can tail stand.
It has a side switch - which I like in a light of this size.
It has higher output.
It has greater throw but still has good sidespill.

Well done Olight!


----------



## qazx (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

why didnt olight make a 1AA xml version?
they have a xml version for one cr123a.
an aa version limited to ~100 lumens would be great, compact but with long runtime.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



qazx said:


> why didnt olight make a 1AA xml version?
> they have a xml version for one cr123a.
> an aa version limited to ~100 lumens would be great, compact but with long runtime.


XM-L doesn't seem to be well suited to lower voltage sources. And at lower drive currents, I've notice that current XM-Ls are no more efficient than XP-Gs (as expected, based on Cree efficiency specs).


----------



## qazx (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

yes, the Thrunite Neutron 1A (xml) has about the same runtime as the zebralight XP-Gs for about the same output and both are AA torches. 
however ive been looking at the JETBEAM RRT-0 XML today which claims 3hours 45 min on a single AA at 110 lumens which is amazingly longer than anything else, im guessing that must be a unregulated runtime on an AA.


----------



## amokkos (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Self built your reviews are awsome !

I have been doing a simple runtime test on the S35 on the lowest mode.
The runtime was between 50 and 59 hours (it went out over night unfortunately )

After around 1,5 days the light was only putting out ~ 50%

I was using (dont laugh  ) Ikea's 2000 mAh rechargeable batteries called "Ladda" (swedish for rechargeable I think).
(Ikea batteries was among the best in a danish independent scientifical test of 28 batteries. There were as good as sanyo eneloops... but thats another story)


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



amokkos said:


> I have been doing a simple runtime test on the S35 on the lowest mode.
> The runtime was between 50 and 59 hours (it went out over night unfortunately )


Thanks for the numbers, and :welcome:

For those wondering, runtime would presumably have been longer on alkalines (i.e. they do better than NiMH at low discharge rates). Also, ANSI FL-1 standards are to 10% original output, further benefiting alkalines (with their slow discharge curves).


----------



## amokkos (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

thanks again selfbuilt.

your are right about the alkalines longer runtime to 10% but alkalines suck in almost any other parameter except for selfdischarge.
Im doing a rough runtime test right now on max (to compare with your meassurement) just to make sure that its not the batteries or my S35 thats malfunctioning.


----------



## amokkos (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Simple runtime test on Max: (xx hours: xx minutes)
1:46 (blinking red but still about max output)
2:04 (blinking red constantly ~ <50% output. Max is now the same as medium when cycling through the modes)
2:30 (output is now the same as the low output which is easy seen when cycling through the modes)

So my light is working as it should but their can easily still be great variations between individual samples (regarding the short runtime on low stated above) as Selfbuilt has pointed out many times.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Great review, as usual. 

So they went to all the trouble to put in a red LED behind an opaque switch cover, but didn't use it as a "find me" feature? (A little blip every 5 seconds to help locate it in the dark.)

I have just chosen my first multi-AA light and it is the Jetbeam PA40 neutral/warm. With Black Friday discounts, it cost me $63 vs. the $68 for the S35. Reasons: The build quality of the JB appears superior to the O-light, the neutral tint option, 4AA seems more pocketable with no rolling. The downside is the lack of tailstanding.


----------



## Harry999 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

EngrPaul,

I got myself a neutral S35 with the Hiker set Olight is doing. I had read that the neutral version of the PA40 has three distinct 'zones' in its beam. I don't have that with my S35. My main purpose for getting the neutral S35 (and a second one planned in a few days) was that it will be my main room lighting emergency light. As such tail standing was an absolute requirement. The tint on my S35 is better than on my Fenix LD40 hence it will be a more pleasant ambiance should it have to be used in an emergency.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Thanks for the info Harry, I couldn't resist, now I have bought both!!!

I do like the beam quality of the S35 and the tint is pleasant. I don't find the threading to be an issue with mine. The quality of the light is top notch, I find it extremely solid.

I like the diffuser that came with the hiker kit. It fits the PA40, and that is probably where I will use it more often, since the Jetbeam is such a throwy light.


----------



## GrnXnham (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

I just got the S35 today and the first thing I noticed is that the light makes a humming sound when it's on. On low you can't hear it, but on medium it's there and on high it's even louder. It's not deafening or anything. You can only hear it when it's totally quiet BUT it is there. I've never had a flashlight that hummed when it was turned on.

Has anyone else experienced this? I haven't seen it mentioned. Do you think it's defective? It seems to work fine other than than the hum.


----------



## Harry999 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Mine does not have any humming sound on any level!


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



GrnXnham said:


> I just got the S35 today and the first thing I noticed is that the light makes a humming sound when it's on. On low you can't hear it, but on medium it's there and on high it's even louder. It's not deafening or anything. You can only hear it when it's totally quiet BUT it is there. I've never had a flashlight that hummed when it was turned on.


The "hum" is believed to be induction whine, and is due to interference between elements on the circuit board. All lights can suffer from it, and its presentation is highly variable. When present, it usually has different "loudnesses" on different levels, or on different battery sources. It is impossible to predict whether a given light will have it, or to what degree. That said, some models do seem to suffer from it worse than other, likely due to the circuit components used (and their placement). I didn't notice any on either my S35 or S65 samples, but didn't specifically listen for it either (again, it may be there at a very low level that is hard to detect unless you put your ear right up to the light).

Many seem to associate it with PWM-based lights, but there seems to be no obvious connection in my testing - I have heard it just as often on current-controlled lights. If it is any consolation, you are less likely to hear it as you grow older (we loose our high-frequency hearing as we age - there is quite a difference in sensitivity between a 20-yr old and a 30-yr old, for ex.).

It is generally not considered a defect, but if it is loud enough to distract you when using the light, you may want to consider returning it.


----------



## cobracon (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

nice!
as a nb, i was wondering, would the 3aa be considered for an edc?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



cobracon said:


> as a nb, i was wondering, would the 3aa be considered for an edc?


It possibly could. Overall length is similar to a number of the shorter 1x18650 lights, but it is a little thicker. So if you were willing to EDC a 1x18650, this wouldn't be much worse. But personally, I try to keep my EDC down to the 1xAA size, which is a lot easier for belt carry.


----------



## GrnXnham (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



selfbuilt said:


> The "hum" is believed to be induction whine, and is due to interference between elements on the circuit board. All lights can suffer from it, and its presentation is highly variable. When present, it usually has different "loudnesses" on different levels, or on different battery sources. It is impossible to predict whether a given light will have it, or to what degree. That said, some models do seem to suffer from it worse than other, likely due to the circuit components used (and their placement). I didn't notice any on either my S35 or S65 samples, but didn't specifically listen for it either (again, it may be there at a very low level that is hard to detect unless you put your ear right up to the light).
> 
> Many seem to associate it with PWM-based lights, but there seems to be no obvious connection in my testing - I have heard it just as often on current-controlled lights. If it is any consolation, you are less likely to hear it as you grow older (we loose our high-frequency hearing as we age - there is quite a difference in sensitivity between a 20-yr old and a 30-yr old, for ex.).
> 
> It is generally not considered a defect, but if it is loud enough to distract you when using the light, you may want to consider returning it.



The hum was bugging me so I sent it back to Lumen Tactical for exchange. They listened to the one they sent back to me to make sure it didn't hum.

The new one does not hum and I am happy!

A big thumbs up for Lumen Tactical!


----------



## GrnXnham (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Now that I've had more time to examine this light, I'm not so impressed. Two things bug me:

1) The lens is plastic. A light at this price should have a glass lens.

2) The original reviewer mentioned not seeing O-rings and that they might be hidden. I don't see how they could be hidden. I can't find any O-rings. Wouldn't this make it less than water proof? I carefully read the manual's description on waterproofing. They say "Highly Water Resistant to IPX-8" Interesting wording. Water "resistant" is all relative. How water resistant? If I take the light out in the rain will it get fried? By comparison I read the manual for my JetBeam PA40 which has obvious O-rings. It says "IPX-8 Standard Waterproof" Sounds a little more certain to me.

I understand that no light is going to be 100% waterproof. Given enough water pressure, they will all leak. But I think at this price range you should be able to expect to be able to use the light outside in bad weather or drop it in a mud puddle without worrying about frying it. Can we trust this won't happen with this light?

If someone can correct me on either of these two points, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## regulator (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

A plastic lens??? That sucks.


----------



## iron potato (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Any information regarding the "Highly Water Resistant to IPX-8" of this baton ?

Would like to pick up at least one decent flashlight powered by AA batteries, cause I got 8 Eneloops lying around, I dont mind it uses 6x AA  Currently looking closely at Fenix TK41, but heard of the weak battery carrier, then SWM M40A XML (well I do hope SWM come out with V40A or V60A or V80A :naughty & JetBeam PA40... what do you guys think for a decent throw & useable spill ?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Olight would be in the best position to comment on the waterproofness. It's hard to see into the tailcap, so I don't know how exactly they maintain a seal without an o-ring on the body (but I presume this is possible, if the base of the tailcap is rubberized or some such). :shrug:

Note also that IPX-8 doesn't tell you much without specifics as to depth and duration of testing (I don't have the packaging, so don't know if more info is given there). Presumably higher than IPX-7, which is 30mins at 1m depth. Note also that IPX specs don't mean that water doesn't get it, just not at "harmful" levels.



iron potato said:


> Would like to pick up at least one decent flashlight powered by AA batteries, cause I got 8 Eneloops lying around, I dont mind it uses 6x AA  Currently looking closely at Fenix TK41, but heard of the weak battery carrier, then SWM M40A XML (well I do hope SWM come out with V40A or V60A or V80A :naughty & JetBeam PA40... what do you guys think for a decent throw & useable spill ?


You might want to also consider the Lumintop PK30. Likely comparable throw to the TK41. It has one of the more substantial battery carriers - sturdier than the typical Fenix or Olight offerings, but perhaps not quite as sturdy as the V40A.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



GrnXnham said:


> Now that I've had more time to examine this light, I'm not so impressed. Two things bug me:
> 
> 1) The lens is plastic. A light at this price should have a glass lens.
> 
> ...




These lights use a double ar coated lense, there is no scratching at all when cleaned with a cloth etc. I assumed glass construction. Also IPX8 is a rating which specifies how waterproof it is, I would have thought that whether they subjectively label that rating as 'water-resistant' or 'waterproof' is irrelevant.


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



GrnXnham said:


> Now that I've had more time to examine this light, I'm not so impressed. Two things bug me:
> 
> 1) The lens is plastic. A light at this price should have a glass lens.


GrnXnham - please don't spread mis-information. The window is an expensive chemically hardened piece of glass with dual AR coating. I know it because i spec'd it. Please check again.

-David


----------



## GrnXnham (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Well I DID say in my post that I'd appreciate it if someone could correct me on my two points. Good to know it's glass. I have several lights with glass lenses and several with plastic lenses. They definitely FEEL and sound (when tapped) different from each other and the Olight feels like the plastic lenses. If I'm wrong, then I'm happier about the light. I apologize. I should have said "I THINK the lens is plastic."

As for the water resistance issue, using a needle I felt around down in the tail cap for an O-ring and can't find any rubber around the battery holder. Maybe I'm wrong there, too and the O-ring is very well hidden. It appears that the threading is the only thing keeping the water out. Will this be enough? I really want to like this light.


----------



## iron potato (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



GrnXnham said:


> As for the water resistance issue, using a needle I felt around down in the tail cap for an O-ring and can't find any rubber around the battery holder......



I also hoping David will give feedback on this particular issue, I really liking this baton, just the concerns about the waterproof area, I might pick one S65 after CNY


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

I can assure you that the light is designed with o-rings at every juncture to meet the ipx-8 rating. They've also been tested in a compression chamber.
It's there.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

I was also wondering about the waterproofing and durability of the light, I have been very impressed with it so far and am even happier now to have it confirmed it has a glass lense. At the shot show last year I saw you (on video, though I'd loved to have gone) describing it as a 'future dive light' and it being very durable due to it's one piece construction. 

I see now that the dive light rating seems to have been dropped, what reasons are there for this? IPX8 is fine for me, but I was wondering what changed in the light design to mean that you didn't go through with dive rating for it.

I'm also glad the light is still a one piece design, it's great for heat dissipation even if not for other benefits. What worries me on the durability front is the weight of the light when filled with Ni-mh cells is pretty heavy, it feels like if dropped it would hit the ground with a lot of force. I know the body would resist it but I'm worried that the force of the shock could dislodge/damage the electronics, has the S65 been shock rated at all? Did you take any extra precautions to protect the inner solder connections, such as potting them?

Also, could you confirm if 1.7v lithium primary cells are safe to use in both the S35 and S65? I read in goinggear's thread on the marketplace that they were safe to use in the S35 but the overall voltage was too high to use 6 in the S65.

Overall I really like this light, I genuinely think it is the best I have owned so far (level with the Jetbeam BC40 except I prefer AA cells) and I have owned a lot of lights now.


----------



## bee-man (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

I was pleasantly surprised with my S35. It is short enough to fit in a jacket pocket, crazy run time, good level spacing, and a nice overall beam. It has become one of my favorite "goto" lights. 

My guess is that the o-ring is located in the tailcap/battery holder and makes contact with the inside of the body. If you thread the tailcap, you can feel the "tightness" towards the ending. Again, just a guess.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



bee-man said:


> My guess is that the o-ring is located in the tailcap/battery holder and makes contact with the inside of the body. If you thread the tailcap, you can feel the "tightness" towards the ending. Again, just a guess.


This would be my guess as well.


----------



## iron potato (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



4sevens said:


> I can assure you that the light is designed with o-rings at every juncture to meet the ipx-8 rating. They've also been tested in a compression chamber.
> It's there.



Thanks David, with your clarification of IPX-8 rating, glass lens, then the lockout / low battery indication, one piece design, side switch, surely one S65 after CNY, my 2 sets of Sanyo Eneloop & PowerGenix NiZn batteries can't wait to unleash their energy :devil: Hope it wont fried with the 6x NiZn 1.6v batteries :duh2:


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

I have one CW S35 and two Neutral S35 lights. I originally purchased them because the Zebralight Q50 was not available. Do I regret my purchase. Not at all. The S35 has become quite a useful light. It is small enough for a jacket pocket and for an AA light performs outstandingly. I carry the Neutral if I will be using the light in my garden or in the park, and the Cool White is prefect for urban environments. 

David, this is a well designed light. It must be because you were involved...


----------



## regulator (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Thanks for the clarification David. I Was very surprised when I read about the plastic lens and was hoping (and almost thought for sure) that someone would verify that it was indeed glass. The S65 is on my list for sure.


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Once again, nice review selfbuilt!


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Got mine 3 days ago, fully disassembled and here is my report,based on all your comments:

-It is a wonderful AA based flashlight, one of the best i have seen so far. 
-Its design is very nice, wish it was a bit more compact but still it is great
-It has great waterproofness, its design is very good for that,saw it from inside. 
-Square threads are nice.
-Anodization had to be a bit better, i think it scratches easily, already have some small "chips". Maybe it couldn't be done even better, it has thin walls.
-It has a very good glass lens. Coating is visible. Its reflection is like in all classic good olight coating.
-Protective SS ring, that is really good!
-It uses a buck regulated converter, as long as your batteries give higher vf than led, it regulates. This is why eneloops are almost flat, while alkaline can't regulate, due to their huge voltage drop.
-It gives on the led 1,2amp(tested on the led, cut the wire) 
-It draws from one 4,1V redilast 18650 0,04amp on low, 0,25 amp on medium and 1,1amp on high, clearly showing its buck converter ability. With simple maths, you understand that 240 hours on low is completely out of specs, i would expect eneloops or alkalines to last for 60-70 hours max, until the flashlight shuts off. On medium and high, selfbuilt's runtime is confirmed by me too.
-As for output, it output, my sample outputs 382 lumen on high, 116 lumen on medium and 14,2 lumen on low. Again, using simple maths, you can understand that it is impossible for a flashlight to output 240 hours for that lumen on 3x eneloops or alkalines, except if they mean that it would last on alkalines 180+ hours running on much much lower than the 14 lumen, after the first 40-50 hours.
-Personally i liked its grip and knurling, i find it very very good. Though it should have had a hole on the metal body to attach a lanyard etc.
-No PWM,current regulated levels, man this is really a plus!
-Diffuser is nice and useful. Its hole case is really cool too, like in most olights!
-UI is very nice too, one of the best around.
-Lithium energizer work just fine. Would not try 14500, you are clearly buying it for its ability to run on AA nimh/alkalines/lithium primaries, if you want lithium 3,7 rechargeable, buy another light!

Definitely a keeper.


----------



## iron potato (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Thanks ergotelis for all the great inputs :thumbsup: I like there's a diffuser came with it, battery / lockout indicator, yes I know PA40 also got the indicator, but 6x AA should be more powerful & side switch is neato for the given size, gonna get one next week along with an i3 Eos for my keyring 

Only one query from me, do u think it capable of handling 6x 1.6v NiZn rechargeable :shrug:


----------



## raltm (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

sorry for my english 
light is very good.
ergotelis, may be you can help me.
I also disassembled the flashlight, because there is a problem - the reflector 
is rotated inside the flashlight body and button does not coincide with the switch.
How should be fixed reflector inside the flashlight body?
I understand that the bolt (screw) protrudes from the body of the reflector, 
catches a groove inside the flashlight body and holds it.
(otherwise I do not understand why bolt is there)
But in my case, the bolt is completely recessed into the body and does not protrudes, 
the reflector is rotated.


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



raltm said:


> sorry for my english
> light is very good.
> ergotelis, may be you can help me.
> I also disassembled the flashlight, because there is a problem - the reflector
> ...



English is not my native too, but i hope that i understood!
Remove the battery, and gently press inside the + contact of the flashlight with a pen, stick etc, so as to remove the whole pill( push it to remove it from the head). It is not screwed, it should pop out pretty easily. Then screw the reflector and carefully put them inside, in order for the switch to face the button.


----------



## raltm (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Thank you for your reply!
I'm talking about something else.
I put out the reflector - no problems.
Put it back.
But when I insert the battery, the reflector is rotated.
I'm trying to understand how it is fixed. Possible with the bolt in the body of the reflector:


----------



## ibNu_Gracie (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



4sevens said:


> GrnXnham - please don't spread mis-information. The window is an expensive chemically hardened piece of glass with dual AR coating. I know it because i spec'd it. Please check again.
> 
> -David



Hi David,

I just Got My Olight Hiker Set Yesterday and so happy with it. :goodjob:

I have few questions here:
1. How to replace (fix) the S35 switch if it's broken? :thinking: 
2. Can I run TC15 SS Neutral White with 3.7V-14500? What is the voltage range of it? 

Thank's.. 

Best Regards
-ibNu Gracie-


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



ibNu_Gracie said:


> Hi David,
> 
> 
> 1. How to replace (fix) the S35 switch if it's broken? :thinking:


you have better send it back, i doubt anyone can fix it on his own!



raltm said:


> But when I insert the battery, the reflector is rotated.
> I'm trying to understand how it is fixed. Possible with the bolt in the body of the reflector:



I think you have to unscrew it a little bit, so as to fit in the tube in its place and not to turn around while you put the batteries. If it persists, send it back or find a right place to glue it, so as not to turn around.It is still working properly right? But i have a question, this happens when you put the batteries tube only? Are you sure it doesn't happen when you screw the front SS bezel+the glass?


----------



## raltm (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



ergotelis said:


> I think you have to unscrew it a little bit, so as to fit in the tube in its place and not to turn around while you put the batteries.



I think so too, but I am surprised that the design provides for the uncommitted part. 



ergotelis said:


> If it persists, send it back or find a right place to glue it, so as not to turn around.It is still working properly right?



I think I can fix it, just want to understand how this should work. Yes, it working right.



ergotelis said:


> But i have a question, this happens when you put the batteries tube only? Are you sure it doesn't happen when you screw the front SS bezel+the glass?



Yes, because it appears after some time. Sometimes after a few attempts to put the battery.


----------



## ibNu_Gracie (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



ergotelis said:


> you have better send it back, i doubt anyone can fix it on his own!Sorry I forgot to mention "the rubber booth cap" (switch)..Does anyone knows how to replace the rubber booth cap (S35)..?Thank's Guys..


----------



## bee-man (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



ergotelis said:


> -Personally i liked its grip and knurling, i find it very very good. Though it should have had a hole on the metal body to attach a lanyard etc.



Just in case you didn't know, there is a lanyard hole inside the tri-spoke looking thingy on the tail cap.


----------



## Kokopelli (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Is the battery holder removable? I could make a 26650 adapter for extended runtime and maybe flat regulation, just to try.


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Anyone use NIZN cells inside the S65?


----------



## iron potato (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

Received my S65 Baton, works perfectly with NiZn inside, shine around for 5 mins, then switch over to Eneloop, a tiny difference between them maybe due to day time, maybe I should test it at night time :devil:
Olight-Outstanding-Quality, battery carrier better than I thought, diffuser is a plus :thumbsup:
Since he got 4 AA rechargeables, might get a S35 for my father in law, right now he's using Solar Force L2r + XP-G drop-in


----------



## airtech (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

good day. just got my s65 and something weird about it, the LED is not seated on the reflector properly. can anyone help me please on how to access the reflector......thanks...


----------



## selfbuilt (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



airtech said:


> good day. just got my s65 and something weird about it, the LED is not seated on the reflector properly. can anyone help me please on how to access the reflector......thanks...


If it affects the beam, you might want to consider returning it for a replacement. Although some of the members here may be able to help you with the disassembly, you run risk of voiding your warranty if something goes wrong. 

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## Benz99 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



Kokopelli said:


> Is the battery holder removable? I could make a 26650 adapter for extended runtime and maybe flat regulation, just to try.



The Olight S80 is the same body as the S35 and S65, just powered by a 26650 battery... read the reviews though, the olight li ion battery has both + and - on the same end. so does the AA battery carrier from both the S35 and S65. you can't use a standard 26650 in a baton.


----------



## Benz99 (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

My S65s battery carrier has broken after 5 months of light, every day use. I would not consider this light reliable or suitable for frequent or critical use.


----------



## not a fighter (May 22, 2012)

*S65*

I have the S65 for two weeks now. Frankly the promise of 700 lumens convinced me to try it out. 360 (edit: actually 120) hours at 20 lumens sounds great too for those long walks in the woods with the dog. It came in a plastic case, interesting since I saw blister packaging on the web as well. No lanyard was included just a metal ring.

My impressions: interesting design, looks rather 'modern' with the reflector being about the same size as the rest of the unit. Not something you'll fall in love with immediately, but it grows on you. It was smaller than I expected it to be with its six batteries. My biggest grip (haha) with it is how it feels in my hand. There are two ridges which are absolutely flat and thus slippery. The rest of the surface is covered with tiny ridges that provide some grip, but it does not feel secure at all. My index finger is usually in the gap close to the reflector because there just isn't anything to hold onto. It hasn't slipped out of my hands yet though.

I'm happy with the S65 but then again I'm not a knowledgeable enthusiast like some of you and just happy with the shiny light I got. Would I buy it again? Probably yes, mostly because I really like the 20 lumen/320 hours combination using six AA batteries, but if there was something similar I'd probably switch.
Overall I am satisfied with it. Its built quality is pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## iron potato (May 23, 2012)

*Re: S65*

Olight's Baton only cons for me, its the annoying buzzing on Med & High mode due to the PWM it uses I reckon.

I once had a S65, was pretty satisfied with it, due to the annoyed buzzing, I return to the seller hope for replacement/repair, very unfortunately lost it in the mail 

End up I bought another S35 Baton, not only I bear with the buzzing this time around, I also liking the size than S65 now 

Pros for me, it had low battery indicator, hidden strobe & the diffuser that came with it, speaking of the diffuser, it also fit Shadow JM07 Pro bezel ~


----------



## selfbuilt (May 23, 2012)

*Re: S65*



not a fighter said:


> My impressions: ... I'm happy with the S65 but then again I'm not a knowledgeable enthusiast like some of you and just happy with the shiny light I got.


A good set of observations, thanks for sharing. Oh, and 
:welcome:



iron potato said:


> Olight's Baton only cons for me, its the annoying buzzing on Med & High mode due to the PWM it uses I reckon.


Interesting, all 3 of my Baton light samples have been whisper quiet in my testing, no hint of inductor whine. But of course, its presentation can be highly variable.

Also, the Baton series are supposedly current-controlled. There is certainly no evidence of PWM on any mode on any sample I've tested.

As an aside, the whine/buzz/hum that we commonly hear on flashlights is believed to be due to inductor whine, not directly related to PWM. It may be more common on PWM-lights, but that's because PWM-based lights typically use an inductor to help filter the signal. Inductors can also be used on current-controlled lights though, and I have definitely heard it on some. I discuss the issue of inductor whine at some length at the end of my flashlight circuit primer (starting around 12:35 in):



You can see the full list and explanation of these videos in my Selfbuilt's introductory flashlight video primers thread. :wave:


----------



## iron potato (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: S65*

Hi selfbuilt,

Sadly, when I switch on my S35/S65, whining obviously on Med, shone to a spinning fan, visible jaggies blade 

But anyway, I lost my S65 while on its way back to HK, hoping for replacement/repair cuz of the whining issue, I don't want to gamble with this S35 anymore :shakehead


----------



## not a fighter (Jun 6, 2012)

*360 vs 120 hours*

I noticed something funny with the specs for the S65. A lot of shops (also the first page of this thread) list the low power mode to run for 360 hours:
http://tinyurl.com/89saks7

On Olight's page they are saying it's 120 hours though, which makes more sense to me.
http://www.olightworld.com/en/products_show.aspx?ProId=381&CateId=105
Wonder where that other number comes from. Frankly I was partly persuaded by that number and while 120 hours still are great I feel a bit cheated. I don't have my European packaging here, but I think it also says 360 hours on it (I may be mistaken here). Strange.


----------



## xevious (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*

I bought this light used, with the intention of giving it to my parents as an "around the house" kind of light (so my mom will stop buying those terribly cheap 9 LED junkers that die after two battery changes). Here's my impression:


Form factor is nice -- not too big, not too small.
Nice grip, although crenelated lines are really tight and trap debris fairly easily.
Beam color is very warm, almost incandescent.
Beam pattern is very smooth with a hotspot that gradually fades into the spill.
Brightness settings are very usable, from low up to high.
Switch is excellent, with nice tactile sensation and easy to find (white rubber). Nice steel bezel accent, too.
Brightness settings change is a little slow, but works well and at least keeps strobe out of the way.
Battery cage is decent quality, better than I anticipated, and slides in snugly. Batteries *notch* in and are also removed without much trouble.
Overall a rather handsome understated looking light. I don't understand why it didn't get more enthusiasm on CPF.

I really like it... and now I'm not so sure I want to give it to my parents.


----------



## Kokopelli (Mar 3, 2013)

*Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMS...*

I like its size and feel too. The beam is very nice and useful. Only thing is it isn't as bright as today's U2 type newcomers, like EA4 and other lithium battery lights. The tint on mine is a bit green on the lower settings but still nice on the eye. Nowhere green like my Quark 123. 

Btw, I see 360h max runtime clearly stated on my hard box packaging. I don't know if Olight changed the packaging or not. 


---
Kokopelli, Istanbul, Turkey


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



xevious said:


> I really like it... and now I'm not so sure I want to give it to my parents.


:laughing:

It is a nice form factor - I've always like compact lights that run on standard batteries for gifting purposes. While not as bright as the Nitecore EA4 I've recently reviewed, the S35 is still a nice light - and simpler to use, with ita more basic interface.


----------



## xevious (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



selfbuilt said:


> :laughing:
> It is a nice form factor - I've always like compact lights that run on standard batteries for gifting purposes. While not as bright as the Nitecore EA4 I've recently reviewed, the S35 is still a nice light - and simpler to use, with ita more basic interface.


Yeah, I did some beam comparisons and the S35 definitely pales against the EA4. But if you buy one used for $20 less than the EA4, it's a pretty good deal.

And that's another thing I'm coming to appreciate about flashlights and max lumens/throw, that just as with cars and horsepower, more isn't always better to have. There are other considerations that can outweigh it (such as quality, usability, form factor, supported batteries, and runtime duration), because it's all about how you intend to use the light.

I'm also psyched to see more lights like the S35 and EA4 appear with support for common battery types. Frankly, I haven't strayed outside the use of RCR/CR123 cells, because only a few of my lights support other types like 18650, 18500, and 17670... and for the added power/price ratio, I don't really see a big enough benefit, especially since I'm a bit nervous about using the lower priced unprotected cells.

Anyway, I am going to give the S35 to my parents... but will keep an eye out for another used one down the road, as a mod project (would love to stick an XM-L U2/U3 in there).


----------



## WickedServant (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



iron potato said:


> Any information regarding the "Highly Water Resistant to IPX-8" of this baton ?
> 
> Would like to pick up at least one decent flashlight powered by AA batteries, cause I got 8 Eneloops lying around, I dont mind it uses 6x AA  Currently looking closely at Fenix TK41, but heard of the weak battery carrier, then SWM M40A XML (well I do hope SWM come out with V40A or V60A or V80A :naughty & JetBeam PA40... what do you guys think for a decent throw & useable spill ?



I don't know what this "weak battery carrier" bit regarding the TK41 is about. I haven't noticed any such problem. Depending on a person's wants or expectations I might recommend a different make and model but the TK41 is a great thrower and a great light in general.


----------



## eff (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Olight Baton S35 & S65 (XM-L, 3xAA and 6xAA) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS*



WickedServant said:


> I don't know what this "weak battery carrier" bit regarding the TK41 is about. I haven't noticed any such problem. Depending on a person's wants or expectations I might recommend a different make and model but the TK41 is a great thrower and a great light in general.



If I had to make a comparison, I'd say that the TK41 battery carrier is tougher than the one used inthe Olight s65.
I've had both lights for 2 years now, and the TK41 carrier is still in one piece (no visible cracks or signs of weakness). I would not say the same thing for the Olight.


----------

